# Pioneer DEH-80PRS Software Hacking



## thaguy (Feb 15, 2014)

Well it looks like pioneer will not be replacing this unit anytime soon.

has anyone succesfully dump the flash memory from the 80Prs?

I love the unit too much and id like to see what other things we can make it do via software hacking.
1st thing on my list is to enable flac.

Compatibilty, The unit uses Renesas Electronics SH7262 series CPU which is more than capable of running FLAC and other formarts.

The problem is the flash rom, i cant seems to find any infomation inregards to it. 

Part # PEH322A8 is the actual number provided in the service manual. If we can find some infomation it will tell us how we can get in.
Does anyone have a high quality picture of the actual chip on the system board?

Also service technician, does pioneer has test ports where these chips can be programmed via?

As a community, anyone that owns this unit is willing to help, please do so. This will be huge, we can even work on configuring/updating the Bluetooth module.

the head unit has very good hardware, its bottleneck is the software.

Discuss.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmm, I doubt you'll have any luck. I honestly don't get the FLAC hype. I used to rip CD's to FLAC to archive on an external drive, but then decided to just use a format that is widely supported. WAV, and Apple Lossless sound the same, but are actually widely supported, and a 320kbps mp3 will sound every bit as good in all but the absolute best systems. I'm just not sure why people want so badly for FLAC to be the norm. I certainly wouldn't bother writing software just to support FLAC when I could use DBPowerAmp and convert my entire collection in a fraction of the time.

Now, if you wanted to tweak the DSP, that would be much more useful. EQ on each driver, and parametric EQ could take the 80PRS to the next level.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

gijoe said:


> Now, if you wanted to tweak the DSP, that would be much more useful. EQ on each driver, and parametric EQ could take the 80PRS to the next level.


Where do I sign? Could it be crowd funded?


----------



## thaguy (Feb 15, 2014)

gijoe said:


> Hmm, I doubt you'll have any luck. I honestly don't get the FLAC hype.
> Now, if you wanted to tweak the DSP, that would be much more useful. EQ on each driver, and parametric EQ could take the 80PRS to the next level.


that should be piece of cake since we will be just modifying the orgianal software, checksumm and flash back.

let find out download and upload the roms first.

you wanna help, post some high quality picture of the main system board.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Subd, picked up another 880prs and have been studying service manual thoroughly the last couple days before modding 

Software changes are not something that's down my alley, but I'm all ears


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Interesting.
Would love a lower crossover for tweeter channels so I could run a widebander


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

ManBearPig said:


> Interesting.
> Would love a lower crossover for tweeter channels so I could run a widebander


It'd need the matching LPF for the mid...


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Flac support... meh, but it would be interesting to add more crossover points to the options. I think that would help a lot with those doing widebands.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah, a little more flexibility in the EQ section would be nice - adjustable bands if nothing else. 

And to be able to program one of the otherwise useless buttons as a mute would be on time.


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

I use wavpack on that thing for lossless, it is compatible.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

OP, do you need a copy of the service manual? If so, here you go:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/36a42dk6ez38rrb/DEH80PRS (CRT4866).pdf?dl=0


If not... there you go (to anyone else who may have needed it).


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

ErinH said:


> OP, do you need a copy of the service manual? If so, here you go:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/36a42dk6ez38rrb/DEH80PRS (CRT4866).pdf?dl=0
> 
> 
> If not... there you go (to anyone else who may have needed it).


Thanks for that :thumbsup:


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Is it done yet? (kidding...)


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

If you need advanced DSP just go with P880PRS, i had it, it's an awsome unit and awesome sound! I had it with Ipod adapter (120gb classic) with apple loss format and no differences with CD!


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

mark3004 said:


> If you need advanced DSP just go with P880PRS, i had it, it's an awsome unit and awesome sound! I had it with Ipod adapter (120gb classic) with apple loss format and no differences with CD!


That's what I run . Not for dsp though..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mark3004 said:


> If you need advanced DSP just go with P880PRS, i had it, it's an awsome unit and awesome sound! I had it with Ipod adapter (120gb classic) with apple loss format and no differences with CD!


The 80PRS DSP is the same (maybe slightly better) than the 800/880PRS. And comes with (2) USB inputs. 

The 80PRS is a better product in all regards OTHER than build quality. I still loathe looking at or having to touch that cheap plastic headunit.


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

ErinH said:


> The 80PRS DSP is the same (maybe slightly better) than the 800/880PRS. And comes with (2) USB inputs.
> 
> The 80PRS is a better product in all regards OTHER than build quality. I still loathe looking at or having to touch that cheap plastic headunit.


Sorry, I don't know P80 DSP. Does it have burr-brown dac like 800/880PRS?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

mark3004 said:


> Sorry, I don't know P80 DSP. Does it have burr-brown dac like 800/880PRS?



It’s the headunit this thread was started about. 
https://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/CD-Receivers/DEH-80PRS


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Studied all 3 service manuals over the last few days.. dex p99 too. 


Agreed, the newer ones do have better parts, sorry cant recall what off the top of my head. Dac filter opamps are premium lt opamps in the 80prs and dex.. not so much in the 880.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

mark3004 said:


> Sorry, I don't know P80 DSP. Does it have burr-brown dac like 800/880PRS?


Yes, both use BB pcm1793. The filter opamps are different though. Njm2114m on the 880prs, lt1358's on the 80prs.


Dex uses ak4396 dac with lt1358 opamps (which are run with dual supplies and no dc bias on this one..)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

rob feature said:


> Thanks for that :thumbsup:


No problem. 

I'll probably remove the link in a day or two, so if anyone else wants a copy go ahead and snag it.


----------



## acmilano (Feb 7, 2019)

thaguy said:


> Well it looks like pioneer will not be replacing this unit anytime soon.
> 
> has anyone succesfully dump the flash memory from the 80Prs?
> 
> ...


Any updates on this or did you just end up converting to .wav and playing from USB?


----------



## GEM592 (Jun 19, 2015)

acmilano said:


> Any updates on this or did you just end up converting to .wav and playing from USB?


That's what I do now. It really does well, you have two usb + sd, 32 GB per, that's a good amount of music at least.

Parametric EQ would be great, or how about increase L/R EQ to per channel EQ. Probably the hardware just isn't sufficient. I don't care too much about additional crossover options, another pair of networked channels would be nice but software upgrades ain't doing that.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'd like to be able to search music via ID3 tags, so much easier than building a complex hierarchy.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

how about the ASL function. How could that be bypassed? Lock it in to get the highest voltage output. Sheet 46 C-D-2


http://www.bcae1.com/temp/pioneer - deh_80prs.pdf


----------



## thenextdon13 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello-
I have for a long time wanted to hack the software on the DEH-80prs, but do not have the appropriate technical skills.
My wants include some items that my old Blaupunkt Bremen had, including user-adjustable dimming setting with headlights and some other things.

Years ago, i took some pictures of the mainboard. Maybe they will be useful here?








Pioneer DEH-80PRS


15 new items · Album by camden lindsay




goo.gl





I'd be happy to work with someone further, and do have some electronics tools (i.e oscilloscope) and some software knowledge... to make me not totally useless, i think..

c


----------



## morpheuzmx (Mar 18, 2021)

damn... i've been scrolling hoping it really this thread has the topic solution... i'll keep waiting!


----------

